# Fat goat says what?



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Wot?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

She is due any day now, I feel like she's pretty big for a first freshner. She was quite chunky when she was bred. I'm hoping there are only 2 in there!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Poor baby girl. She's so adorable. And so miserable, I am sure.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

She is especially upset that I'm always checking her lady parts. 
She and her mom (also prrggo) lie around looking uncomfortable all dsy. Poor things! She was due on may 13...


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, they get really tired of that pretty quick. Mine got to the point that if they even saw my phone they would slap their tail down because they knew I was going to take pictures. Lol I poked, stared at, and photographed goat coochies constantly until those babies came! Can't wait to see her sweet babies when they arrive!


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm excited too! She is bred to a nice nubian. I'll get flying goats eventually, with those ears!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

